# Do you maltese make piggy noises?



## Eeyore's Best Friend (Sep 5, 2008)

This is Eeyores mommy, his daddy has also posted here today. I too have a question. Eeyore was very very sick when we got him. He was a puppy mill rescue and had everything from kennel cough and worms to luxating patella and at only 8 weeks old ( way too young to have been seperated from his fur mommy). I put all my love into him from day one and even though the vet told me his chances were slim i paid no attention. Eeyore was hand fed rice and came back to health. Ever since he was a baby he has made cute piggy noises and I wondered if it was a Maltese thing...like the digging. If I move him when he is sleepy he makes piggy sounds and when we play with him he makes them. He also snorts alot and it seems like those snorts are exclamation points....not sneezes. I was just curious what behaviors of his are maltese related and what are just his.....i thought that maybe being sick when he was a puppy did something with his sinuses but im not sure. BTW....he did have the luxating patella surgery in his right knee and we are monitoring the other one....the surgery was a success. The next sentence is a rant against puppy mills i hope you all dont mind. I am not directing this at responsible breeders and loving owners.

To anyone in here that operates a large breeding operation. You have no idea the damage you are doing to these little babies. Eeyore weighed a pound when we bought him off some nutcase for 500 bucks. After one look i knew if i didnt take him home he wouldnt live another week or possibly another day. I spent the next 6 months and about 4 thousand dollars bringing him back to health. It was a devestating process. I know you may think that by purchasing him I am supporting your industry ... i am not. It felt good to read that the operation that produced my beautiful Eeyore was shut down and the woman is going to jail. Puppies should stay with their fur mommies til they are 14 weeks old and just because you changed his birth certificate doesnt mean its true. Besides, most people can look at a puppy and tell the difference between 8 weeks and 14 weeks. Anyway, im sure most people in here are just responsible owners but in case there is someone affiliated I wanted to mention it. If I see you, I will pursue your operation and report you. I am constantly on the look out by saying im looking for a new puppy (which i am) and if i think you operate like this ill investigate and if i dont like what i see then you are going to have problems. Period. 


Anyway....i am excited to have found this place. You have so many beautiful fur babies and I smile when i get to see their cute faces on your posts. If anyone ever wants to ask me questions or is having health problems with their baby please feel free. I did learn alot and am now pretty experienced witha special needs fur baby....Eeyore will likely always have some residual problems but for the most part he is healthy and happy. I hope someone can give me insight about the piggy noises...I am so curious.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Check with your vet. I have one that snorts and snarfs all of the time. He has an elongated soft palate...no treatment needed since it doesn't bother the dog or us.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

nemo doesn't snort he humms :blink: I know it sounds nuts but he does he hummsssssssss.
It sounds like he is trying to talk.
he does snore also when he sleeps.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep, Karli's a snorter. We had about an inch of snow last evening and she had a lot of fun sniffing, snorting, snarfing in the snow.








Joy


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Yep, Dakota is the little piggy around here - she just did it a few moments ago actually - her chew treat went under the sofa ... so there she was, bum up in the air, trying to get her face under the sofa, snorting away! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yep, sometimes T&T sound like little pigs...LOL!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Ellie is my little snorter, it happens every time she gets over excited or is playing really hard.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Uno only baby snorts when he gets overly excited or when he's trying to tell me that he really wants something.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Add Stuart to the list that make little "piggy" noises, he sometimes snorts and often snores at night. I kind of like it, its like baby gurgles. :wub:


----------



## Eeyore's Best Friend (Sep 5, 2008)

When on the couch or bed and he's feeling playful he will often do some rapid digging while standing on his head and making his piggy noises. I call it his "rooting for truffles". He also likes to get on his back and wiggle back and forth while making his little piggy grunts and snorts....we started calling it his "wiggley piggley" time, which has now been shortened to him being "wiggy piggy".


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

Yup - I have an oinker!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

A little snorter here too when she becomes excited!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie snorts when she wants to play as she does her bull kicking routine in the carpet. Annie does the little gurgling bubbling sound while she's sleeping. When Sophie gets really overexcited she will sort of lose her breath and start making that reverse sneezing sound. I gentle put two of my fingers to her nose and then gently blow in her face and it makes her stop. It does sound scary sometimes though.

Linda


----------



## jacknjill526 (Aug 11, 2008)

I never heard a malt snort until I got Benzi. He snorts everytime he gets excited. And sometimes when he wants my attention! He also "reverse sneezes" when he's really hyper- Bebe did this too... I haven't seen/heard Bella doing this yet. Bella is a total lady- you would never catch the dainty little princess making piggy noises!! :biggrin:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

We call it searching for truffles because V'doggie sounds just like the pigs in France!


----------



## samantha2k (Oct 25, 2008)

Storm meows! It's hilarious. My daughter tells people she's a maltese-kitty. It's the new designer puppy!


----------

